# Tips on how to break in new shoes?



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, the heel area is always the toughest for me in breaking in a new pair of shoes. The toe box usually stretches pretty well, and only rarely does it make my toes raw. But the back of the heel about an inch and a half up from the bottom of the foot, that area gets raw.

Any tips to short circuit the breaking in period, which may be four or five wearings? Or next time, just have to put cotton gauze on my heel?


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

They sound like loafers. I just broke in a pair of Alden Tassels last month, and I wore them every day for 2-3 hours at home on carpet. The toe box stretched out nicely. When I finally took it outside and walked, my heel was quite raw on, and got a quarter size blister. I let it rest and break in a week, and kept on wearing them. Now, it's nice and calluased so it never gets raw. Basically, tough it out and grin.

If it's lace ups, they may be too small. You lace your shoes so it gets tight so you can get away with a tiny bit of room. Loafers with room will later fall out of your foot.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

memphislawyer said:


> Ok, the heel area is always the toughest for me in breaking in a new pair of shoes. The toe box usually stretches pretty well, and only rarely does it make my toes raw. But the back of the heel about an inch and a half up from the bottom of the foot, that area gets raw.
> 
> Any tips to short circuit the breaking in period, which may be four or five wearings? Or next time, just have to put cotton gauze on my heel?


What shoes do you wear?

Other than wear, I know of no really effective way to break in shoes. The old salesman's trick is to place one hand on the toe and one on the heel and repeated flex the shoe, bending both the toe and heel upward. That can help to a limited degree. Some shoes, such as Alden's, can tend to be very stiff and take time to break in.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

As far as I know the only way to break in a pair of shoes is to put them on and wear them. I could tell you in great detail how to break in a leather baseball glove, but I know of no such method for shoes.

Cruiser


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I like to wear them around the house for an hour or two before the first wearing. (I'll sometimes take off new shoes at my desk if they're hurting my feet, but that's just advice on how to cope.) Basically, though, you've got to get enough heat and sweat and flexes into them, I think.


----------



## ozshadow (Jun 22, 2009)

I second the short wearings at home or on a trip out.

I also like to get some new thin and slippery socks - like a Gold Toe nylon ones - totally plain - if the shoes fit snug. It helps for the first few wearings.


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

Wear the shoe a few hours at a time for the first few wears. This will give the shoe a chance to stretch out, and for your foot to get use to the shoe. Gradually you will find you are able to go a full day in them.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

From Vancouver said:


> Wear the shoe a few hours at a time for the first few wears. This will give the shoe a chance to stretch out, and for your foot to get use to the shoe. Gradually you will find you are able to go a full day in them.


+1

A shoe needs to earn its right to be worn for a 10-12 hour business day.

Consider new shoes the AAA league. They don't make the majors until they are experienced and fit perfectly.

Perry


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

*You effort will be rewarded*

I'm in the camp that wear new shoes inside - even just sitting - a few times and then for short outings or periods of standing. If they're properly fitted then one day you'll realize, "Hey, these feel good."

IMO the fact that shoes require some breaking in, assuming they fit properly and the last is a good one for your feet, is that they'll last longer and, in the long run be more comfortable.

Many brands of shoes and even boots these days - not ones commonly discussed on AAAC - have been designed to feel like they need no breaking in and are even advertised as such. But soon, especially for larger men, they begin to break down and loose their support. Not only can't many of them be re-crafted but they're too worn out to be worth re-crafting.


----------



## Canucker (May 24, 2009)

*Insole Break-in*

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd try to expand on the original query. My new shoes have what feels like a little lump under one of the insoles ahead of the arch. To what extent can I expect the break-in of the cork footbed to accommodate my foot, and how long might that take? I'm hesitant to return the shoes (mail order) and hope to wear them in.

Thanks kindly,
Bryan


----------



## wetnose (Mar 7, 2009)

Canucker said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd try to expand on the original query. My new shoes have what feels like a little lump under one of the insoles ahead of the arch. To what extent can I expect the break-in of the cork footbed to accommodate my foot, and how long might that take? I'm hesitant to return the shoes (mail order) and hope to wear them in.
> 
> Thanks kindly,
> Bryan


A little lump? Might be a defect in the manufacturing process. Take it to a cobbler who might be able to give a better judgement after taking a close look at it. Return if neccessary...footbeds are critical, they aren't supposed to have a little lump. Even the cheapest shoes sold for $30 have flat footbeds.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Is it really necessary to endure the pain of breaking in a pair of shoes? Perhaps the size is wrong if the feet hurt, blister and become raw.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

From Vancouver said:


> Wear the shoe a few hours at a time for the first few wears. This will give the shoe a chance to stretch out, and for your foot to get use to the shoe. Gradually you will find you are able to go a full day in them.


This is what I've done. It works well for me, as any new, leather shoe needs time to 'shape' to your foot. A little at a time is perhaps easier on you than an all-at-once approach.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I don't think I would try this with expensive dress shoes, we used to take new field boots and soak them in a tub of warm water and then, put them on and wear them until they dried and formed to our feet. For some it was quite painful but, it would really break a new, stiff pair of boots in in a hurry!


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

In my ROTC days, I would take shower in my boots on a weekend and just walk around in them until a few hours after the dried. I wouldn't do that with Aldens. But I find the best way is to put them on for a couple hours after (or before if you prefer) work and just go about your daily routine. After a week or so, try walking for a few blocks in them and see how they feel. If they still feel stiff, repeat the steps above. I used to get heel blisters from new work boots, the best way to help dodge them is put a band-aid where the irritation on your heel is starting. Or you can go to your local walgreens and get moleskin. (Not the trousers  ) It is specifically designed to help stop blisters and such. I comes in sheets, just cut what you need, and place it where the blister is starting to form. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## russbheez (Jul 17, 2009)

Shoe trees a size larger , and liquid shoe stretch. let them set fir 24hr prior to wearing


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> While I don't think I would try this with expensive dress shoes, we used to take new field boots and soak them in a tub of warm water and then, put them on and wear them until they dried and formed to our feet. For some it was quite painful but, it would really break a new, stiff pair of boots in in a hurry!


I used to do that with new hockey skates, then skate with them bare-footed until they were comfortable enough for game use. All I needed was a thin sani sock under my stirrups. The boot formed to the shape of my foot even over my ankle and gave great support. I wouldn't do that with dress shoes though. What you can do to speed up the "break-in" period is, spray the inside of the shoe with a light coat of liquid stretch and wear them for an hour or so. Repeat if necessary.


----------



## 2UFU (Dec 27, 2007)

*liquid stretch*



Nick V said:


> I used to do that with new hockey skates, then skate with them bare-footed until they were comfortable enough for game use. All I needed was a thin sani sock under my stirrups. The boot formed to the shape of my foot even over my ankle and gave great support. I wouldn't do that with dress shoes though. What you can do to speed up the "break-in" period is, spray the inside of the shoe with a light coat of liquid stretch and wear them for an hour or so. Repeat if necessary.


Nick, Any particular brand of liquid stretch you would recommend?


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

2UFU said:


> Nick, Any particular brand of liquid stretch you would recommend?


The most common brand is Premier. I've used it and it works fine.


----------



## Canucker (May 24, 2009)

wetnose said:


> A little lump? Might be a defect in the manufacturing process. Take it to a cobbler who might be able to give a better judgement after taking a close look at it. Return if neccessary...footbeds are critical, they aren't supposed to have a little lump. Even the cheapest shoes sold for $30 have flat footbeds.


Thanks for your thoughts. I've had a further look, and I can't detect any issue by visual inspection. I do know that they don't feel right, so I'm going with my gut and returning them.

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

IMO, you only get one chance to "break in" a new pair of shoes. Best to error on the side of caution. I would never use H2O to "condition" shoes, but do what you like.

My two cents:

Out of the box, I condition the leather after cleaning. I like Lexol pH balanced cleaner followed w/ Lexol conditioner. As leather is natural and varies from manufacturer, test on a hidden portion before conditioning the whole shoe. I like to test the tongue edge. Lexol can darken leather, but I have not found it to be true in the shoes I HAVE CONDITIONED, from black to dark brown to cognac to white. YMMV.

I clean, then dry twice (w/ 2 different cloths) before applying the conditioner. I apply the conditioner w/ a latex glove, dipping a finger in the product and working it well into the leather. No need to waste product IMO. Let sit for 5 min. and wipe clean (w/ yet another different cloth). Allow to set/breathe/absorb for 15 min and then repeat conditioner step 2 times.

Regardless of who makes the shoe, I ALWAYS find the leather to be softer and more pliable than it was upon receiving it.

Then I wear around the house - initally for 15 min. or so one day, then 30 another and finally 60 min. I then consider the shoe ready to wear.
Here is a shot of a pair I conditioned, wore around the house and then wore outside for about 3 hours - not polished/waxed and excuse the grey on the outsides as it is merely a light reflection (I understand the style is not for everyone - just trying to impress upon all the overall condition):


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

pkincy said:


> Consider new shoes the AAA league. They don't make the majors until they are experienced and fit perfectly.


Love it. Just wear them around the house a few evenings until they have enough experience.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Most of my shoes would be considered 'cheap' by this forum. That said, I like to let them sit overnight with a coat of Lexol on them. Next day, rub that off and, if dry, polish them with shoe cream. This may darken them, so be warned.

If they aren't perfectly comfortable out of the box, I spritz the inside with a little water from a spray bottle and wear them barefoot while I'm sitting around, or a little bit of walking around the house. I had to do this a few times with a pair of NOS Florsheims I found. I could tell that the shoe took on the shape of my foot after doing this twice.

Then, I wear them with thin socks the first few wearings.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

For any hotspots, ie. incipient blisters, moleskin is your friend. At any drug store


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't really believe in a necessarily painful break-in period. If shoes fit comfortably, they fit comfortably. I especially don't believe that loafers should cause you blistering during break-in, as implied upthread!

I don't bother with going through any sort of pre-wearing conditioning routine either, barring a little neutral cream if they look a touch dry.


----------



## alexanderc (Jan 19, 2009)

I am a tenderfoot. When I buy a new pair of shoes (it doesn't seem to matter the style, brand, etc.) I always have trouble with the heels. My solution is to tape my heels with adhesive tape before I have a chance to get blisters. 

I will wear a new pair of shoes with tape several times before I even try to wear them without it. I once had a pair of Doc Martins that I wore twice a week for about a month with my heels taped before I was able to wear them without. I have only had one pair of shoes that didn't eventually break-in using this method (a pair of cap-toe Johnston & Murphy's that I had to donate to Goodwill).


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

alexanderc said:


> I am a tenderfoot. When I buy a new pair of shoes (it doesn't seem to matter the style, brand, etc.) I always have trouble with the heels. My solution is to tape my heels with adhesive tape before I have a chance to get blisters.
> 
> I will wear a new pair of shoes with tape several times before I even try to wear them without it. I once had a pair of Doc Martins that I wore twice a week for about a month with my heels taped before I was able to wear them without. I have only had one pair of shoes that didn't eventually break-in using this method (a pair of cap-toe Johnston & Murphy's that I had to donate to Goodwill).


Duct tape is even better. A staple on the Appalachian Trail


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Break in period?*

I guess I don't get it. If the shoes hurt, rub, cause blisters, etc. they don't fit. They should fit perfectly out of the box. That's my opinion.....


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

You can get moleskin sticky patches for any area that might rub and special anti blister gel patches for the heel. They are very good. In the UK go to a larger branch of Boots and look for the footcare section.

I have heard of pliers being used to break the back of the shoe (i.e gently force back the bit that digs into the heel, not rip it apart), esp very hard shoes like Doc Martens. But I have not seen it and would never do it. It would certainly curtail the life of the shoes, and with good leather it would be a crime. I have heard it in relation to uncomfortable uniform shoes (police and the like), not beloved personal shoes.

Also heard about boots being helped by standing in a bath and filling up to cover the foot area with very hot water. Again, this may be crazy and I would never do it, but I have heard it said (in relation to millitary guys actually).


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

dks202 said:


> I guess I don't get it. If the shoes hurt, rub, cause blisters, etc. they don't fit. They should fit perfectly out of the box. That's my opinion.....


Every leather shoe I've ever owned has required a break in period. It may take a half-dozen wears but then they are comfortable, and as they adjust closer to the natural contours of my feet they get better and better.


----------



## brink2627 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey All! This is my 1st post. I would put some Bickmore Bick 4 on the shoes overnight (won't darken the leather,) it's the only conditioner I use. I would then put on some very thick socks, maybe even 2 pair, walk around the carpeted house a few days. That should stretch the leather enough to keep the pain to a minimum.


----------



## BuffaloBert (Oct 16, 2009)

Nerev said:


> If it's lace ups, they may be too small. You lace your shoes so it gets tight so you can get away with a tiny bit of room. Loafers with room will later fall out of your foot.


I agree. If you're getting blisters from new loafers, they're probably too big. Or they certainly will be by the time you've broken them in. Try for a different size, model or manufacturer.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

brink2627 said:


> Hey All! This is my 1st post. I would put some Bickmore Bick 4 on the shoes overnight (won't darken the leather,) it's the only conditioner I use. I would then put on some very thick socks, maybe even 2 pair, walk around the carpeted house a few days. That should stretch the leather enough to keep the pain to a minimum.


I agree. This will help stretch the shoes, and help protect your feet from blisters.

Welcome brink2627!


----------

